# Mia or Meeah



## mommy2be412

I like unique spellings, which do you like better? I know Mia means mine (I think) but what does Meeah mean?


----------



## spacegirl

Please go for Mia! I think it's a lovely name. Meeah looks a bit tacky and made up.


----------



## m.knight

I really dislike these made up spellings and as a teacher, it influences your thoughts on a child, and their family, when you see one of these names. Mia is a lovely name.


----------



## Lara310809

I do like unusual spellings, but they have to look nice when written down, and I don't like the look of Meeah, personally. I think the spelling of Mia is already very pretty, so I wouldn't try to change it.

Here is a link to a site that tells you the meaning fof Mia in different cultures: https://www.sheknows.com/baby-names/name/mia


----------



## SweetWitch

I think Meeah is horrible, sorry. Mia is good.


----------



## JJKCB

Meeah is an American/Australian variant of maria (Spanish) or Amira (Hebrew) and means 'star of the sea' or 'princess'

several other spelling variations of the name are taken from the name Mia 

other recognized spellings from around the world include:

Mea
Meah
Meea
Meeya
Meya
Miah (latin)
Miya (japanese)
Miyah


----------



## XJessicaX

Mia DEFINITELY!! Meeah (sorry) looks awful!


----------



## LadyMuck80

Mia is pretty and classy. Meeah isn't...


----------



## onetwothreebp

Have to agree with PP's... Mia is lovely.


----------



## pippi_89

I'd say Mia but I'm biased :)

No offence meant but Meeah just looks spelled wrong. Plus it will probably just get mispronounced or spelled Mia anyway.


----------



## Jlh23

love Mia don't like meeah


----------



## bananaboat

Mia 100%!


----------



## 060509.x

Definitely Mia.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Like the others have said... please don't call your child Meeah, It looks as if you cannot spell


----------



## Kent Mummy

Definitely Mia. It's the better spelling plus your child won't have a lifetime of having to spell her name.


----------



## Leesy

Mia is lovely, not keen on Meeah at all, i dont mean to offend but it looks silly and I think of a cat for some reason it reminds me of meow.


----------



## JJKCB

lots of people are so culturally small minded on here, just because something isn't the common spelling where you live doesn't make it stupid or any less of a valid name :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love Mia. If I didn't have a niece named Lea, I'd totally use it myself.


----------



## pippi_89

JJKCB said:


> lots of people are so culturally small minded on here, just because something isn't the common spelling where you live doesn't make it stupid or any less of a valid name :dohh:

There is a difference between an alternate spelling and spelling it different just for the sake of it though. It's not 'culturally small minded', it's considering the fact that this is a person's name. Not to be harsh towards anyone but children really should not be named as fashion statements!


----------



## xjesx

My preference is Mia.

Not because I live in Canada but because I was asked to choose.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I much prefer Mia.


----------



## JJKCB

pippi_89 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> lots of people are so culturally small minded on here, just because something isn't the common spelling where you live doesn't make it stupid or any less of a valid name :dohh:
> 
> There is a difference between an alternate spelling and spelling it different just for the sake of it though. It's not 'culturally small minded', it's considering the fact that this is a person's name. Not to be harsh towards anyone but children really should not be named as fashion statements!Click to expand...

refer to my earlier post it is a REAL name used though out the world for hundreds of years, debating the spelling on a name that has 10 different spellings is no more a fashion statement than naming your kid harry when there are all ready millions of other little harry's at the moment and no different to choosing to call your kid Ian or Iain :dohh:


----------



## pippi_89

^I know what you're saying but I disagree in this case. Hey ho! :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think so many people use Mia spelling that using Meeah would be awesome - it will give her her own unique spelling and I'm sure she'd get complemented on it.

Spelling variations of names are nowhere near as bad as naming your child Apple, Coco, or Sunshine IMO.

To the OP - do whatever your heart feels right. Asking people to help you name your child is not necessary because its YOU naming YOUR child. 

In the long run, once baby is here and if you were to choose Meeah, I guarantee people on this thread would shove their foot in their mouth and say that it's so beautiful and different.


----------



## Lara310809

JJKCB said:


> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> lots of people are so culturally small minded on here, just because something isn't the common spelling where you live doesn't make it stupid or any less of a valid name :dohh:
> 
> There is a difference between an alternate spelling and spelling it different just for the sake of it though. It's not 'culturally small minded', it's considering the fact that this is a person's name. Not to be harsh towards anyone but children really should not be named as fashion statements!Click to expand...
> 
> refer to my earlier post it is a REAL name used though out the world for hundreds of years, debating the spelling on a name that has 10 different spellings is no more a fashion statement than naming your kid harry when there are all ready millions of other little harry's at the moment and no different to choosing to call your kid Ian or Iain :dohh:Click to expand...

yes it is a real name, but the OP asked which spelling people preferred. Replying honestly that you don't like the spelling of Meeah isn't being culturally small-minded, it's just answering her question. People aren't slagging off the name Meeah, they're saying the spelling isn't as nice as Mia. Every answer so far, IMO, has answered the question. Accusing people of being culturally small-minded though is ridiculous. The question was about spelling preference


----------



## JJKCB

Lara310809 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> lots of people are so culturally small minded on here, just because something isn't the common spelling where you live doesn't make it stupid or any less of a valid name :dohh:
> 
> There is a difference between an alternate spelling and spelling it different just for the sake of it though. It's not 'culturally small minded', it's considering the fact that this is a person's name. Not to be harsh towards anyone but children really should not be named as fashion statements!Click to expand...
> 
> refer to my earlier post it is a REAL name used though out the world for hundreds of years, debating the spelling on a name that has 10 different spellings is no more a fashion statement than naming your kid harry when there are all ready millions of other little harry's at the moment and no different to choosing to call your kid Ian or Iain :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is a real name, but the OP asked which spelling people preferred. Replying honestly that you don't like the spelling of Meeah isn't being culturally small-minded, it's just answering her question. People aren't slagging off the name Meeah, they're saying the spelling isn't as nice as Mia. Every answer so far, IMO, has answered the question. Accusing people of being culturally small-minded though is ridiculous. The question was about spelling preferenceClick to expand...

replying honestly to the question isnt the problem, personally I think the spelling Mia looks prettier but the issue was everyone saying its stupid to use 'made up' spellings or it just looks like you illiterate and 'cant spell' which is small minded of the fact that it IS a correct spelling of the name


----------



## Lara310809

Ahh okay, I agree with you there; I thought you meant people saing they didnt like the spelling Meeah was narrow-minded.


----------



## xjesx

Let's relax.

A question was asked.

People answered.

People gave their reason/opinion for their answer.

People were attacked for that.

People defended.

I think op has enough information.

Lets shut this down.


----------

